# Someone help!!! 98 jetta 2.0



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2011)

hi, i have a 98 vw jetta 2.0. and the gasket for the oil filter mount is leaking. i attempted to changed it today but one of the bolts are froze, and i stripped one.:banghead: how do i get the two bolts on the bottom to remove it???


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't help you with your problem but I would suggest posting this (or having it moved) to the technical section for the 2.0 engine. I don't think the oil forum here gets much traffic, you'd probably get a faster answer in the other forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks man. my friend just sent me a link for the D.I.Y, i got it now


----------

